# عالم الفن > منتدى البث المباشر >  قناة الاردنية

## الامبراطور

شاهد قناة الاردنية
على الرابط


http://wwitv.com/tv_channels/121.htm

----------


## الامبراطور



----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

يسلمو

----------


## زهره التوليب

مشكور

----------


## الامبراطور

شكرا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرررا يا صديقي محمد 

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم  
_شكرررا يا صديقي محمد 


_


 عفوا يا صاحبي

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

شكرا امبراطور بس على شو معتبرينها قناة مش فاهم يا حسرة  والله بتفرج على قناة اليمن احسن منها بمليون مرة

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_شكرا امبراطور بس على شو معتبرينها قناة مش فاهم يا حسرة والله بتفرج على قناة اليمن احسن منها بمليون مرة_


 الله يسامحك الاردن وطنا... 
والاردنية  رمز من رموز وطنا 
ولازم نعتز فيها

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
> شكرا امبراطور بس على شو معتبرينها قناة مش فاهم يا حسرة والله بتفرج على قناة اليمن احسن منها بمليون مرة
> 
> 
> الله يسامحك الاردن وطنا... 
> والاردنية رمز من رموز وطنا 
> ولازم نعتز فيها_


هسه هاي القناة صارت رمز من رموز الوطن اي هاي القناة عيب من عيوب الوطن ما فيها شي حلو وبرامجها كلها من سنة الخشبة

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

انا اعتبر القناة الاردنية نقطة ضعف

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  

_انا اعتبر القناة الاردنية نقطة ضعف_ 





اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_هسه هاي القناة صارت رمز من رموز الوطن اي هاي القناة عيب من عيوب الوطن ما فيها شي حلو وبرامجها كلها من سنة الخشبة_


راح ادخل معكو بنقاش اثبتلكو فيه انو قناة الاردنية قناة وطن.....
اولا لا احد طبيعي "مواطن اردني" يستطيع ان يمر عليه يوم دون ان يشاهد قناة الاردنية.
ثانيا الاخبار الرسمية تذاع على قناة الاردنية .
ثالثا اذا صار طارئ محلي وين بتفتحو على اي قناة . اوعوا تقولو الجزيرة لانها عربية ؟؟!!
رابعا لما تستنوا عطلة الثلج وين تفتحوا على اي قناة.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
> _اقتباس: 
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Zhrt_ALm6r  
> 
> انا اعتبر القناة الاردنية نقطة ضعف 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


والله يا خوي ما حد بتذكر هالقناة الا بالشتا وبالثلوج وبس .... وهيك حكيتها بعظمة لسانك ... اما مشان الاخبار او اي شي ثاني ما بفتح عليها بالمرة قناة فاشلة والقائمين عليها فاشلين برامجهم ومسلسلاتهم واعلاناتهم كلها فاشلة قبل فترة بقرأ بالجريدة مسلسل مراحيم بدو ينعرض على التلفزيون الاردني وبعدين طلعت الجريدة بتتخوث عليهم لانو كل ابطال المسلسل ماتو ماشي حلو تحظر مسلسل قديم بالسنة مرتين بس مش دايما....وعندهم قناة رياضية لعرض بطولة كأس العالم 90 اذا دورينا مش قادرين نحضروا عليها وبتقلي مفخرة اي والله الواحد بنكس راسو بهيك قناة ...والله الكل بشكي منها بالجرايد بالمجلات وين ما تروح الكل بلعن فيها

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_والله يا خوي ما حد بتذكر هالقناة الا بالشتا وبالثلوج وبس .... وهيك حكيتها بعظمة لسانك ... اما مشان الاخبار او اي شي ثاني ما بفتح عليها بالمرة قناة فاشلة والقائمين عليها فاشلين برامجهم ومسلسلاتهم واعلاناتهم كلها فاشلة قبل فترة بقرأ بالجريدة مسلسل مراحيم بدو ينعرض على التلفزيون الاردني وبعدين طلعت الجريدة بتتخوث عليهم لانو كل ابطال المسلسل ماتو ماشي حلو تحظر مسلسل قديم بالسنة مرتين بس مش دايما....وعندهم قناة رياضية لعرض بطولة كأس العالم 90 اذا دورينا مش قادرين نحضروا عليها وبتقلي مفخرة اي والله الواحد بنكس راسو بهيك قناة ...والله الكل بشكي منها بالجرايد بالمجلات وين ما تروح الكل بلعن فيها_


غلطان والله ابن خالتي شو هي الدنيا غير انها شوية اخبار وعن طريقها بنرسم مستقبلنا وبناء عليها بتأثر بحاضرنا انا ملاحظ انه مقياس القناة عندك هو المسلسلات والرياضة وحابب اسألك سؤال لو انغلبت ريال مدريد شو بتاثر وشو بزيد وشو بنقص.

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
> 
> _غلطان والله ابن خالتي شو هي الدنيا غير انها شوية اخبار وعن طريقها بنرسم مستقبلنا وبناء عليها بتأثر بحاضرنا انا ملاحظ انه مقياس القناة عندك هو المسلسلات والرياضة وحابب اسألك سؤال لو انغلبت ريال مدريد شو بتاثر وشو بزيد وشو بنقص.
> _


ما انت اذا بدك تحكي عن الاخبار فأخبارهم بايتة وقديمة وما عندهم مصداقية بالمرة وشغل كذب وتزوير حقائق انا حكيت معك عن المسلسلات والبرامج والرياضة كجزء من جانب ترفيهي لازم يتمتع فيه كل مواطن وهو حق من حقوق المواطن انا بحكي معك وانا متجاوز مرحلة الاخبار لانو ميئوس منهم بهيك اخبار ..... انت بتنظر للقناة من منظور اخباري بس .... اما اذا قصدك اخبارنا المحلية فإذا انت كنت من اناس المهتمين بالاخبار المحلية بتحصل عليها من النت او من الجرايد او حتى من الراديو انا بحكيلك بالنسبة الي مستغني عنها تماما ما صدف اني مرة حضرت تلفزيون وفتحت عليها وبالفعل اذا بدهم يعملولك برنامج حواري للشباب زي برنامج (الحكي النا) فهو بصراحة لازم يتغير اسم البرنامج( للحكي لعروة زريقات وبس) اي ما بخلي حد يحكي اكثر من 20 ثانية وبتحسو عامل مدير مدرسة عالشباب ...والله انا بحكي من حرقة قلبي .... الكل يشتم هذه القناة ويذم بها ولازم كلنا نقاطعها لحد ما يفهموا القائمين عليها انها قناة فاشلة ويغيروا فيها شوي

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_ما انت اذا بدك تحكي عن الاخبار فأخبارهم بايتة وقديمة وما عندهم مصداقية بالمرة وشغل كذب وتزوير حقائق انا حكيت معك عن المسلسلات والبرامج والرياضة كجزء من جانب ترفيهي لازم يتمتع فيه كل مواطن وهو حق من حقوق المواطن انا بحكي معك وانا متجاوز مرحلة الاخبار لانو ميئوس منهم بهيك اخبار ..... انت بتنظر للقناة من منظور اخباري بس .... اما اذا قصدك اخبارنا المحلية فإذا انت كنت من اناس المهتمين بالاخبار المحلية بتحصل عليها من النت او من الجرايد او حتى من الراديو انا بحكيلك بالنسبة الي مستغني عنها تماما ما صدف اني مرة حضرت تلفزيون وفتحت عليها وبالفعل اذا بدهم يعملولك برنامج حواري للشباب زي برنامج (الحكي النا) فهو بصراحة لازم يتغير اسم البرنامج( للحكي لعروة زريقات وبس) اي ما بخلي حد يحكي اكثر من 20 ثانية وبتحسو عامل مدير مدرسة عالشباب ...والله انا بحكي من حرقة قلبي .... الكل يشتم هذه القناة ويذم بها ولازم كلنا نقاطعها لحد ما يفهموا القائمين عليها انها قناة فاشلة ويغيروا فيها شوي_


 على العموم مشكور

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

> اقتباس:
> المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامبراطور  
> _
> 
> على العموم مشكور_


الشكر الجزيل الك صديقي امبراطور على المجهود الرائع اللي بتقوم فيه ...واسعدني معك الحوار :Smile:

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi  
_الشكر الجزيل الك صديقي امبراطور على المجهود الرائع اللي بتقوم فيه ...واسعدني معك الحوار_


 شكرا لك
و مشكور على المرور ونقاشك الحلو

----------


## جواد ابو ماضي

أحلى شي القناة الاردنية الثانية تبعت الرياضة ( الارضية ) دايما كانت تجيب مباريات كتيرة ومتنوعة في شتى المجالات الرياضية :
   مباراة هنغاريا والسويد بكرة الطائرة سنة 1999
   سباحة من اولمبياد اثينا 2004
   اذا مباريات الدوري الاردني ما ببثوها ( عن جد اشي ببكي ) :Eh S(2):

----------


## الامبراطور

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواد ابو ماضي  
_أحلى شي القناة الاردنية الثانية تبعت الرياضة ( الارضية ) دايما كانت تجيب مباريات كتيرة ومتنوعة في شتى المجالات الرياضية :
مباراة هنغاريا والسويد بكرة الطائرة سنة 1999
سباحة من اولمبياد اثينا 2004
اذا مباريات الدوري الاردني ما ببثوها ( عن جد اشي ببكي )
_


 هاي اراؤكم وانا عرضت رأيي مش اكثر وبتمنى تكونوا سعداء بالمنتدى الجديد "منتدى البث المباشر" :Icon15:

----------


## محمد ابو مياله

hhhgjghjghg

----------


## النورس الحزين

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## عاشق مصطفى كامل

شكرا على الجهود العظيمة

----------


## daifallah

[align=center]السلام عليكم
انا في صدد التجربة [/align]

----------

